# Rat Carriers



## threelittleratties (May 7, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a rat carrier preferably one that fits 2 rats and is under 50$?


----------



## Endgame (Dec 21, 2013)

This seems like a good one.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Endgame, I have that one! It's ok. Not for long trips though. It is rather small. I took Poppy to my cousins in that (a 30-40 minute drive) and she was ok aside that she got a little car sick till I took her out to play.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Look on Craigslist and you could find some good deals! I got a cat sized carrier for my rats for $15 that was in excellent condition. Also look at wire hamster cages that people might be selling since those are usually very small and portable too.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I just use a plain petco cat/dog carrier for my ratties. It has served me well, and they've never once tried chewing out of it.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

I've got two; one big (for all of them) and one small (for individual rats, I.e. vets etc). The small is a ferplast small animal carrier, the big is a basic cat carrier. Both were about £15 ($25 -30?)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I just made a bin cage. I have a big one and I'm going to make a tiny one soon for solo or trio trips. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Cat carriers are perfect.


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

I've had a few different carriers in the past for my hedgehog, and now for Simon I've gone back to the original one I had. The living world carrier, I found to be too small but such a cute design. This is the one I like the best. It's the old style with tons of ventilation, opens like a book, yet has a door that opens on top. It can hold a few rats also and I just put fleece in to keep it comfy. I've seen them on classifed ads for $10.00 so they're very affordable. Just not airline approved anymore.


----------



## kaseymorgan (Dec 22, 2013)

I agree with Simons Mum, I had the same carrier and it was perfect! Although the little holes near the bottom allow for bedding to be kicked out often but that is just a minor inconvenience. You can find them on Amazon for like 20 bucks!!


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

It's a bit easier to just pop some fleece sheets in for bedding so that it's not so messy.


----------

